# Obesity Research Targets Brain?s Use of Fatty Acids



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Obesity Research Targets Brain’s Use of Fatty Acids ScienceDaily – Researchers at the University of Colorado School of Medicine have created a promising new mouse model to study how lipid sensing and metabolism in the brain relate to the regulation of energy balance and body weight. The research team, led by Hong Wang, PhD, created [...]

*Read More...*


----------

